# Yesterday's Efforts



## jenn624 (Dec 12, 2009)

I went on a mini-soap making spree yesterday. I hadn't made soap in over a month, but I got the urge again (big time) yesterday, & made 4 batches! 

The fruits of my labor yesterday:

Coconut Lime Verbena






Pink Sugar





Blueberry Pomegranate





Pineapple Paradise (a salt bar)


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 12, 2009)

I really like all of them; but the pineappl saltbar in special! I'm a sucker for both pineapple and saltbars


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing they are great and have to agree with dagmar88 that pineapple paradise is outstanding, love it!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 12, 2009)

Dag, you and I must have the same tastes! I love the pineapple salt bar too!
Very very beautiful soap!


----------



## sanjon (Dec 12, 2009)

love the salt bar I just made my first salt bar and it crumbled so much. I love yours and I can't even think of how to swirl a color in mine....


----------



## jenn624 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks! 
That was the first time I'd tried more than one color in a salt bar batch, so I was super psyched when it came out looking decent.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Dec 14, 2009)

Those are pretty soaps.


----------



## honor435 (Dec 15, 2009)

my pink sugar always turns a ugly color, did u use van stabilizer?


----------



## islandbeauty (Dec 17, 2009)

those soap look good, very pretty colors.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pretty!! I love the soft look of your Pink Sugar.


----------



## vivcarm (Dec 18, 2009)

Love the lime verbena!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 18, 2009)

Oooh yes, all scrummy looking.  :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Dec 18, 2009)

They look awesome well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelli (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful! I personally like the Pink Sugar one the best


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the salt-bar, but all soaps look very nice. 

What kind of colour you used?


----------



## latherati (Jan 2, 2010)

I love the colors and design on the top of coconut lime verbena.


----------



## twilightluver (Jan 2, 2010)

awesome soaps... love the pix...


----------



## jenn624 (Jan 3, 2010)

thank you everyone 



			
				honor435 said:
			
		

> my pink sugar always turns a ugly color, did u use van stabilizer?



no, and the browning has begun. it's turned a sort of dark pink 

Alexandra, I used Select Shades for the colors in all of these batches. I ♥ my Select Shades colors.


----------

